# 1911 pics



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Pics finally of my boys at the range! On top is my '09 CBOB, and below is the '08 PM-7


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't see the pics.....is it just my PC???


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------

